# Wildcamping near the A303/ M3 area North bound.



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone know of a safe wilcamping spot somewhere in the area of the end of the A303 and the beginning of the M3 north bound? Or anywhere in the Andover/ Basingstoke area.
Thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

You could try the old A34; come off at the A34 junction, heading as for the A34 south; at the mini roundabout take the minor road (which used to be the A34), not the A34 - that's the next one off the mini-rdbt. Go through sutton scotney & there's a couple of laybys about a mile or so on. I Think it's fairly quiet; some truckers use them to get a quieter night than on the A34. About 5 miles from A303.


----------

